# Carrog [nr Llangollen] N Wales 'meet'



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

After the success of Ken's Spain 'meet' in Denia - I thought it a good idea to organise a similar get together only this one in Carrog Nr Llangollen on Fri,Sat & Sunday 31st August,1st & 2nd Sept.
Its on a rally field at the campsite & although there are toilets etc, they say that "Please note rallies are for caravans and motorhomes only and there are no toilets provided" . . . 
We have been to this site before [infact I organised a 'meet' there several years ago which was a 'moderate' success [usual Wales weather - rain :roll: Whereas the Spain Denia meet was all Sun,sand & sangria - all I can promise is [if we're really lucky some real Welsh lullaby weather . . rain - BUT if we're really unlucky it might even be dry & sunny :lol: 
Price [AFAIK] is £6 per van per night on the rally field - £10 [+£3 elect hookup] on the main site . . . I'm sure that everyone can manage a weekend without hookup & save some dosh by joining us on the rally field]
http://www.stationcampsite.com/

There is the Steam or Elect choo choo into Llangollen [and back] which is run by enthusiasts which runs from just outside the campsite gate into Llangollen - a luverly ride through nearly 8 miles of countryside.

http://www.llangollen-railway.co.uk/page.php?id=1

If I can figure out how to put this get together on the MHF lists I will - otherwise can you add you names to this thread & we'll see if I can attract some of you to join us for the weekend
Vic & Sylv
[ vicdicdoc ]

ps/ 
We're in Spain at the moment & seem to be having probs trying to put this up on the rally/informal meet list . . . don't worry if you don't hear from me for a week or two - we're home 11th May & I'll sort it out then [hopefully]


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm potentially interested.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Vicdicdoc
A good choice, we used to use the campsite on a very regular basis and some good walks in the immediate area. You can walk up the mountain (big hill really), walk along the old disused railway to Corwen or walk along the back roads, all very nice.
If anybody wants refreshments there is the Grouse Inn, just a 5 minute walk from the campsite. Although a small Inn, it offers quite good food and if the weather is kind there is a nice beer terrace which overlooks the river Dee.
We would have been very interested in joining you here, but unfortunately we will not be able.
David the farmer usually supplies water and emptying facilities. 
I am sure anybody who attends will like the area.
Enjoy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Someone suggested I call this "Spain in the rain" get together . . . 
DAH ! - its in North Wales 8) so maybe it should be 
"Paddling in Llangollen" [it does sort of rhyme ?] . . .

Every time I attempt to add it to the 'informal' meets' page my PC locks up . . . [its ok everywhere else so must be a bug on that particular page] - I'll do it once I'm home & not on dodgy WiFi here in Spain.

If you live this side of the country & hanker to get away - come join us
:wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're back home safe sound after a round trip of 6 weeks & 3,000miles down to Spain & back up wandering through France . .

I 'think' that the 'Informal Meet' has been sucsessfully entered into the MHF rally section - although its not yet showing :? . . maybe it'll appear out of the either in a day or two . . .

You'll see from the campsite own webpages the location etc - I'm sure that if you come you'll enjoy its rustic charm . . [and the pub just down the lane 
:wink: ]

http://www.stationcampsite.com/index.html

If by some mistake by me & the 'meet doesn't show up - send me a PM

Vic & Sylv


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I think we would be up for this and well used to the weather,even though we would just be back from six weeks in the French sun


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've no idea why this 'meet' I'm trying to organise is not up & shown on the listings . . . several E-mails to Nuke & lots of frustration but no reply or movement on this being added - I'm getting a wee bit P*ssed off :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Bump 8O


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

u have PM Vic


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

THis 'informal meet' is now cancelled . . . see new thread titled
"Get-together at Carrog"
Vic


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Hi Vicdicdoc
> A good choice, we used to use the campsite on a very regular basis and some good walks in the immediate area. You can walk up the mountain (big hill really), walk along the old disused railway to Corwen or walk along the back roads, all very nice.
> If anybody wants refreshments there is the Grouse Inn, just a 5 minute walk from the campsite. Although a small Inn, it offers quite good food and if the weather is kind there is a nice beer terrace which overlooks the river Dee.
> We would have been very interested in joining you here, but unfortunately we will not be able.
> ...


I just noticed there is another thread running on this same subject, so thought I would again point out above my thoughts on the location.
Surprisingly, it was not mentioned


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi Vic,

Looks like lots of interest, did you get the email from CeriHan saying they'll be coming?

Won't be long now!!


----------

